# Spilo or Rhom ?



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

What are the main diffences between a 2" spilo and a 2" rhom ? I ask becasue I just bought a "Black Piranha" from my lfs and was checking through all the pics in the forum and was wondering if I bought a spilo instead of a rhom. I can not put any pics on the forum but I describe him to you.
He carries the shape of a rhom
His gil and anal fin are red
There is no coloring in his eyes
He is silver with large black spots

Any idea?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I want an answer to this question too, I have 3 2-3" rhoms that I am not sure if they are rhoms or spilos or spilo cf's.

Only one of them had red gills, all three have red tails though and have the shape of a high back peru rhom.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

My rhom looks a little similar to the ones on Ash's site. He has those labeled as sm high back rhoms (peru) 2"-3". If that helps any at all.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Also my rhom loses the red on his gil and anal fin when it gets bed time.


----------



## j0kergrizzly (Oct 29, 2003)

yea i have the same one. they say it's hard to differ at this early in age. i geuss we will find out with time. i give it about 2 months or so jus to figure it out.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

very hard to say when they are that young. i think spilos have a longer body but rhoms have a bigger bulkier body. not sure..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

one of the tell tale sign is a terminal (end of) band on the caudal fin (tail) rhoms get this whilst spilos do not.
the problem being when they are so small it still can not be determined unless well defined.
i have personally seen 1-2'' rhoms from peru which has a very defined terminal band so were obviously rhoms yet a 5'' rhom i had had a very slight band which became mmore pronounced with mood.
dixon


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

My rhom's fin does have a faint black band runnind verticaly.


----------

